# CPU toaster bay



## Beck (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.gadgettastic.com/2008/08/14/pc-525-drive-toaster-bay-snack-a-licious/


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 20, 2008)

I was thinking this was about cooking toast on a CPU, but then again if you're putting a toaster in a PC that's probably what you'll get.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 20, 2008)

I lol'd.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 20, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> I was thinking this was about cooking toast on a CPU, but then again if you're putting a toaster in a PC that's probably what you'll get.



It puts the heat out the back through some sort of PCI exit in the back of the PC.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 21, 2008)

I wonder what it tastes like...


----------



## ZentratheFox (Oct 21, 2008)

skittle said:


> I wonder what it tastes like...



Toast, probably.

Also, this has GOT to use a substantial amount of power...


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 23, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> It puts the heat out the back through some sort of PCI exit in the back of the PC.



_Some_ of the heat. Even a 120mm fan couldn't possibly get rid of all the heat a decent toaster will generate. I dread to think how it expects to get heat from a toaster from the front of the PC out of the back without heating up all the parts in the middle. I mean if it has some kind of awesome vacuum containment and shit then fair enough, but I doubt it.


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 25, 2008)

Reminds me of the 5 3/4-bay E-Z Bake oven. Mmmm... Cupcakes on demand...


----------

